# Anyone from Yukon Territory?



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

YUKON RISE UP! lol

I guess there is none?

MODS DELETE THIS THREAD PLEASE. IT IS A WASTE OF INTERNETS.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

really? no one? social anxiety doesn't exist up north, it seems.

interesting....


----------

